# Sloe gin



## huskydamage (17 November 2018)

Random question but thought hunting forum people might have a few sloe gin fans! How long can you leave the berrys in before they start to go horrible? Or can they be left in for a long time as long as its closed/air tight?


----------



## Shay (18 November 2018)

There are mixed views!  I have one freind who matures her gin with the berries in - so 2 - 3 years.  For me I think it gets medicinal left that long.  We drain after 6 months or so, re bottle and aim to mature for a further 3 years.  Unless the stock gets so low we have to drink it sooner!!  We're just finishing 2015's batch now but we didn't lay down as much in 2016 so we might be in trouble there.    I've never had one go bad - but you have to be sure your sterilize correctly etc.  Also try slow brandy, slow whiskey and slow tequila!  (Not at the same time...)


----------



## huskydamage (19 November 2018)

Ive got one that's had the berries in for a year,  think it's time to drain then. 
Sloe brandy sounds amazing I'll definitely have to give that a go!


----------



## Cavalier (19 November 2018)

I normally leave for a year and it seems fine. Apparently you can add the berries to red wine and a slurp of brandy to make port. I haven't tried that yet


----------



## Surbie (19 November 2018)

Cavalier said:



			I normally leave for a year and it seems fine. Apparently you can add the berries to red wine and a slurp of brandy to make port. I haven't tried that yet
		
Click to expand...

Sloe port is awesome. Add 75g sugar to the red wine & sloes per bottle of red wine, and 100-150ml brandy per bottle of wine. Leave for at least 4 months. The one pictured below was made with chianti.

I found these under the bed a couple of days ago. Sloes left in for 4 years. I can confirm they are awesome. The sloe gin is a little murky but tasty and the port made with chianti is divine. Excuse the filthy fingernails, I was just in from the yard.


----------



## huskydamage (20 November 2018)

They look great! I will have to try some of these. I love port anyway so the idea of making my own sounds interesting


----------



## Isbister (18 December 2018)

I'm not sure that leaving the sloes in for longer than a year will improve the taste, but I doubt whether any form of decay will set in. I've been making sloe gin for years and some of my most successful vintages have been decanted after only four months.
There are various things one can do with the used sloes, provided they are de-stoned - sloe jelly infused with port is quite acceptable, I have also heard of slabs of sloe chocolate being made. Feeding them to the birds is a waste.


----------



## P.forpony (21 February 2019)

Some of my earliest childhood meomories are pricking sloes with a giant darning needle! 

My personal preference is leave them in, letting it get to the slightly cloudy stage with tiny bits takes patience but tastes lovely, besides completely agree with Isbister donâ€™t waste them, the leftover fruit is great for loads of things, on ice cream, makes a mean moist fruit cake or my personal favourite in the bottom of your trifle


----------



## {108361} (24 February 2019)

When clearing my deceased grandmothers house I came accross a bottle dated 1999. It was the BEST sloe gin Ive ever tasted! Still had the berries in and really was sublime. Don't think they rot when they are in so much booze.


----------



## conniegirl (25 February 2019)

P.forpony said:



			oes with a giant darning needle!

My personal preference is leave them in, letting it get to the slightly cloudy stage with tiny bits takes patience but tastes lovely, besides completely agree with Isbister donâ€™t waste them, the leftover fruit is great for loads of things, on ice cream, makes a mean moist fruit cake or my personal favourite in the bottom of your trifle
		
Click to expand...

or if you dry them a bit then blitz them in a blender, you can pat them into little pancakes and fry them in butter. absolutely lovely.


----------

